

Paper Is Out, Cellphones Are In - CHIEFARCHITECT
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/18/technology/18check.html?
Is developing mobile phone application as a ID verifier the next hot trend?
======
CHIEFARCHITECT
Is developing mobile phone application as an ID verifier the next hot trend?

~~~
rms
Maybe... is this gaining popularity in Asia now for various applications?

